# serverbasierte Accounts, Lösungen?



## fragemann (7. Mai 2003)

Moin,

weiss jemand, wie man schnell und pflegeleicht servergesteuerte Accounts anlegt?

Kurze Erklärung:
Beim Einloggen sollen die Account-Informationen nicht lokal sondern vom Server bezogen werden

Zweck:
Jeder Mitarbeiter soll sich an jedem PC einloggen können und sofort seine Arbeitsoberfläche, Freigaben und Programmverknüpfungen zur Verfügung haben.

Bitte wenn möglich keine VB-Lösung.
Ich kann VB nicht ausstehen.

Müsste doch evtl. über Batch möglich sein!?

Freu mich über Vorschläge und Ideen!
thx im voraus!


----------



## Sinac (7. Mai 2003)

Welche OS haste auf den WS und Server?
Mit Windows NT und 2000 kannste die Profile auf dem Server ablegen
lassen, da brauchste nich proggen oder so.


----------



## Christian Fein (7. Mai 2003)

Bei Unix/Linux Basierenden Netzwerken 
Network Information System NIS 

Bei Windoof Netzwerken
Active Directory

Apple: Keine Ahnung


----------



## fragemann (7. Mai 2003)

@Sinac

Win2000
aber die Funktion von Windows will ich eben nich benutzen.

Mich würde interessieren, was es sonst noch so gibt.

hab auch mal ne Lösung über Batch gesehen, 
bestimmt auch interessant.


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (8. Mai 2003)

@fragemann

Meiner Meinung nach ist es mit Windows aber am einfachsten. Besonders mit dem neuen Windows Server 2003. Ich hattes vor ein paar Stunden auf meinem Notebook laufen. Man kann alles Server-Funktionen mit einem Assistenten einrichten und betreuen. Die Win 2003 Variante ist jedoch um einiges Kostspieliger als die Variante von Chris. Ich hab zwar Grundkenntnisse in Batch-Programmierung aber eine solche Variante ist mir leider unbekannt. Es würde mich jedoch interessieren wie solch eine Variante aussieht.

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## Christian Fein (8. Mai 2003)

Stauffenberg:

ActiveDirectory basiert auf Verzeichnisdiensten.

Verzeichnisdienste gibt es schon ne ganze Weile vor NT, NIS von Sun war soviel ich weiss die erste Möglichkeit über Verzeichnisdienste ein Netzwerkweites Usermanagment aufzuziehen.
Momentan mit der bekannteste Vertreter von  Verzeichnissdienstne ist openLDAP
kleine Beschriebung von LDAP
http://www.ini-sc.net/projects/ldap/

Windows Server 2003: Mal ganz ehrlich! Raubkopien als Server Software sollte mann nicht einsetzen, besonders da in die neuen Serverprodukte massnahmen eingearbeitet sind die jenes verhindern sollen. Call home ist nicht schön 
Anderseits sollte mann überlegen ob mann so eine menge an Geld ausgibt, nur fuer einfaches klicken konfigurieren. 
Wenn ich einen Server brauche so sollte mann grundsätzlich Ahnung haben von dem was mann mit dem Server anstellen will, egal ob unix,linux oder Windows auf dem Server istl.


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (8. Mai 2003)

@Chris

Danke für die gute Erklärung. Ich nehme für meine zwei Server nur Linux. Is zwar ein bisschen umständlicher als win 2kx aber es macht auch um einiges mehr Spaß. 

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## fragemann (8. Mai 2003)

moin Chris



> Windows Server 2003: Mal ganz ehrlich! Raubkopien als Server Software sollte mann nicht einsetzen



genau deshalb frage ich, was es für Alternativen gibt 

und wie Du schon sagst, möchte ich (halbwegs) mein Sytem beherrschen und nich umgekehrt.

Active Directory fällt wieder unter Windows
Das Prob is, dass ich für Linux leider zu wenig Ahnung hab, um nen stabilen Server aufzusetzen, aber trotzdem ne non-commerzielle Lösung brauch.

Hab zwar ne Lösung in VB, aber es muss doch einfachere und effektive Lösungen geben...

Werds mal in nem Netzwerker-Forum versuchen


----------

